# Trend T7 inlay bushings



## alannuttall (Dec 3, 2021)

Hi
Does anyone have any knowledge of inlay bushings for a Trend T7. The Mrs has asked me what I want for Christmas and I need this so though I'd add it to the list.


----------



## John Smith_ (Jan 10, 2020)

Alan - do you have the capabilities of making your own baseplates? here is an example of a *"Uni-Base"*. (sort of like a "one-size-fits-most" gadget).
if so, you can use any bushing kit that is readily available in your area and not trying to find something that may or may not work.
(Note: if you are going to be doing a lot of hand-held router work, you will find that being able to make your own custom bases almost as enjoyable as the woodworking itself).


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi Alan, I agree with John.
Most bushing inlay kits (such as the example below) will fit any router base plate with the standard hole in the base...

It is very easy to make a base plate, if you cannot buy one.










POWERTEC 71333 Router Bits Solid Brass Inlay Kit | for 1/4 Templates for High RPM Routing | Includes 1/8 Carbide Router Bit/Cutter + 1/4 Shank, Universal Bushing, Retainer Nut, Collar, Alignment Pin : Amazon.com.au: Home Improvement


POWERTEC 71333 Router Bits Solid Brass Inlay Kit | for 1/4 Templates for High RPM Routing | Includes 1/8 Carbide Router Bit/Cutter + 1/4 Shank, Universal Bushing, Retainer Nut, Collar, Alignment Pin : Amazon.com.au: Home Improvement



www.amazon.com.au


----------



## Allanseron114 (Dec 13, 2021)

Thanks for the notes and help!


----------



## V8rick (Jun 30, 2021)

alannuttall said:


> Hi
> Does anyone have any knowledge of inlay bushings for a Trend T7. The Mrs has asked me what I want for Christmas and I need this so though I'd add it to the list.


Hi I also have a T7, I contacted Trend and asked why it was made with different base to all the others . I didn't get a good answer , Like one person says they told me to buy a Trend Uni-base to make my Trend router compatible with Trend Products???


----------

